# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Windows 7 apo Windows Xp ?

## shiptariteknik

Megjithese Windows 7 po vendos themele te forta per nje treg shume te konsoliduar perseri windows xp ka "militantet"  :buzeqeshje:  e tij.Une personalisht perdor te dy se bashku per te perfituar nga te dy.

Ju cilin perdorni dhe si argumentoni zgjedhjen tuaj?

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Win7 asnjeher nuk e tepron 

// Dj PiRoMaN*

----------


## Hyllien

Win 7 Pro 64 Bit shkrumbon cdo gjë pothuajse. Sado ta kem dashur XP-në, 7 është në disa nivele më sipër. Përsa i përket Vistës, ishte një sistem skandaloz, dhe pati rrolin që pati Milleniumi për XP-në. U përdorën si trampolina.

----------


## shiptariteknik

me vertete qe win 7 ia vlen per gjithcka.

----------


## evalt

akoma me  keto pyetje !? phhh
qenke  dhe shqiptar teknik....

Q-n ta paskan fshir..

----------


## Blis

Une perdor Windows 7.Ishte i instaluar kur e bleva pc.Nuk me pelqen per te vetmin fakt qe ruan cdo adrese interneti qe une vizitoj.Sikur kam nje spiun ne shtepi me duket :P
Po lexoja kete lajmin tek CNN,i cili thote se kompania Windows mendohet qe ne vjeshte ose ne fillim te vitit te ardhshem,te nxjerri ne treg Windows 8.Per me teper lexoni lajmin,ne kete link. http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/...s.8/index.html

----------


## evalt

> Une perdor Windows 7.Ishte i instaluar kur e bleva pc.Nuk me pelqen per te vetmin fakt qe ruan cdo adrese interneti qe une vizitoj.Sikur kam nje spiun ne shtepi me duket :P
> Po lexoja kete lajmin tek CNN,i cili thote se kompania Windows mendohet qe ne vjeshte ose ne fillim te vitit te ardhshem,te nxjerri ne treg Windows 8.Per me teper lexoni lajmin,ne kete link. http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/...s.8/index.html



çfar po thuaj  po pse  win xp dhe vista nuk i ruajn  adresat e internetir?
mjafton ti  fshish!!   nuk duhet diplom per te ber nje ge te till !!

----------


## Blis

Or taj :P e di shume mire si ti fshij,gjithashtu edhe si te perdor internetin me private browsing,por nuk me pelqen perseri.Eshte ceshtje kendveshtrimi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iktuus

*cfare eshte kjo tem koti? windows 7 eshte perfeksionimi  i windows xp...*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Mere me leng se mishi u mbarua .... win7 2009 winxp 2001 .... ne prag te windows 8 qe do dale per nja 6 muaj ju ala rahasoni win7 me winxp ..... MAX RAM per XP 4GB MAX RAM per 7 deri ne ~200GB ja krahasimi me fantastik

----------


## Bamba

E ke testuar beten e w8 ti Ardo?

----------


## elidonuk

windows 7 jan me te mira

----------

